
Show HN: Dislack – Form creation for the modern maker - samgetty
https://dislack.com
======
samgetty
Hi everyone, Sam here! I want to share a new product we just launched called
Dislack. We're focused on making a more seamless way for people to create,
collect, and manage form submissions.

Thank you in advance for taking time to read this we really appreciate it.
We're early but have some cool things planned in the roadmap.

